# The 2022 Imperial Century A Month Challenge



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2021)

*Welcome to the 16th year of the Cycle Chat Imperial Century A Month Challenge.

This thread is for the logging of your qualifying ride each month only.
Please don't post anything else in this thread apart from your qualifying rides.*
It should eventually look like this one:
*2014 Century Register*

There is a Century A Month Chat thread *here,* for comments, planning rides, bowing out excuses etc which will keep the main Register as neat and tidy as possible.

The challenge is to ride 1 x 100+ mile ride per month during the calendar year (January to December) to complete the challenge. Only log the first qualifying ride of each month.

*Please include the following info....Date of ride, distance of ride and a route description of your ride. (please don't just post a link to your ride, Strava, RidewithGPs etc, that's just boring).*

This as an example, Please keep your entries to the one post.

*04/04/15 (C143) Ashford and back.*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
106.17miles. 7.04.50 Riding Time. 15.00Avg. 2431ft Elevation Gain. Max Speed 33.4mph. Pinnacle Pyrolite 2014

*A reminder of the rules:*

-A century is a single ride of at least *100.0 miles *as measured on a reasonably accurate cycle computer. 99.9 miles or less is not a century.

-Breaks/stops during the ride are permitted for refreshments/repairs etc but over elongated stops, stops to sleep and stops at your home are not permitted.

-A qualifying century cannot start before 0001hrs on the morning of the first day of the calendar month.

-For qualifying rides ridden on the last day of the month: the 100.0 mile mark must have been passed by 2359.59 hrs on that day.

-If you miss a month you are out of the challenge, no exceptions for any reason, riding more than one century in a month does not entitle you to miss a month in lieu.

-Centuries ridden on rollers/turbo trainers/indoor velodromes do not count towards the challenge.

Successful participants of the Cycle Chat Century A Month challenge are entitled to display a gold star






If for any reason you can't edit your post when adding a newly completed ride, Please PM one of the mods.

Good luck to all those that enter. See you on the road.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2021)

*09/01/22 Ashford and back. (C305)*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford.
101.51miles. 7:26:42 Riding Time. 13.6Avg. 3478ft Elevation Gain. Planet X Tempest Ti

*27/02/22 Kent Loop. (C306)*
Surrey/Kent loop via Croydon, Purley, Coulsdon, Merstham. Salfords. Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tonbridge, Beltring, Hunton, Barming, Malling, Offham, Bough Green, Brands Hatch, Farningham, Crockenhill, Orpington
104.01miles 07:18:00 Riding Time 14.2Avg 5044ft Elevation. Planet X Tempest Ti

*26/03/22 Kent Loop. (C307)*
Surrey/Kent loop via Croydon, Purley, Coulsdon, Merstham. Salfords. Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tonbridge, Beltring, Hunton, Barming, Malling, Offham, Bough Green, Brands Hatch, Farningham, Crockenhill, Orpington
100.56 miles 06:44:09 Riding Time 14.9Avg 3365ft Elevation. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti

*15/04/22 Kent Loop (C308)*
Surrey/Kent loop via Croydon, Purley, Coulsdon, Merstham. Salfords. Lingfield, Edenbridge, Tonbridge, Beltring, Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Tong, WArmlake, Coxheath, Hunton, Barming, Malling, Borough Green, Brands Hatch, Farningham, Crockenhill, Orpington
122.01 Miles 08:04:02 Riding Time 15.1Avg 3971 Elevation. Van Nicholas Ti

*01/05/22 To Camber and back. (C309)*
Pollhill, Sevenoaks, Tonbridge, Tudely, Horsemondedn, Goudhurst, Rolvenden, Wittersahm, Rye, Camber, Lydd, Ivychurch, Appledore. Tenterten, Sissinghurst, Claygate, Yalding. Hadlow, Plaxtol, Seal, Dunton Green, Polhill.
120.03 miles 07:54:48 Riding Time 15.5Avg 4267 Elevation. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti

*02/06/22 Ashford and back. (C311)*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford return via Malling, Brands Hatch, Eyensford, Crockenhill.
121 miles. 7:52.52 Riding Time. 16.3Avg. 4606ft Elevation Gain. Van Nicholas Ventus Ti

*24/07/22 Brighton and back (C312)*
Bromley, Addington, Purley, Merstham, Redhill, Gatwick, Crawley, Handcross, Staplefield, Ansty, Cuckfield, Burgess Hill, Hassocks, Pycombe, Brighton. Return, the A23 Cycle path back to Handcross, Crawley, Redhill, Merstham, Purley, Croydon, Bromley, Chiselhurst.
122 miles 8:24:09 Riding Time 14.5Avg 4750 Elevation Gain Van Nicholas Ventus Ti

*21/08/22 Brighton and back (C314)*
Bromley, Croydon, Purley, Merstham, Redhill, Gatwick, Crawley, Handcross, Staplefield, Ansty, Cuckfield, Burgess Hill, Hassocks, Ditchling Beacon, Brighton. Return, the A23 Cycle path back to Handcross, Crawley, Redhill, Merstham, Purley, Croydon, Bromley.
124 miles 7:58:05 Riding Time 15.6Avg 4990 Elevation Gain Van Nicholas Ventus Ti

*04/09/22 Kent Loop (C316)*
Polhill, Sundridge, Ide HillBough Beech, Chiddingstone Causeway, Leigh, Tonbridge, Tudely, Matfield, Horsemonden, Sissinghurst, Bestersden, Chart, Ashford, Pluckley, Egerton, Headcord, Staplehurst, Marden, Yalding, Plaxtol, Seal, orpington
121.02 miles 8:31:50 Riding Time 14.2Avg 4601 Elevation Gain Van Nicholas Ventus Ti

*05/10/22 Kent Loop (C318)*
Sidcup, Bexley, Dartford, Gravesend, Rochester, Iwade, Sittingbourne, Conyer, Newnham, Doddington, Lenham, Heacorn, Staplehurst, Yalding, Plaxtol, Ivy Hatch, Seal, Dunton Green, Polhill
121.00 miles 8:37:31 Riding Time 14.0Avg 5210 Elevation Gain. Planet X Tempest Ti

*27/11/22 To Ashford and Back (C319)*
Riverhead, Sevenokas, Hildenborough, Golden Green, Beltring, Claygate, Curtisden Green, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Ashford, Smarden, Headcord, Staplehurst, Marden, Yalding, Plaxtol, Ivy Hatch, Seal, Riverhead, Polhill, Orpington
105.39miles 7:04:38 Riding Time 14.9Avg 3122 Elevation Gain. Planet X Tempest Ti

*03/12/22 Ashford and back. (C320)*
Ashford and back Via Otford, Pilgrim's Way, Kemsing, Plaxtol, Hadlow. Yalding, Marden, Staplehurst, Headcorn, Smarden, Pluckley, Chart and Ashford, same in return
100.02 miles. 6:59.26 Riding Time. 14.3Avg. 3051ft Elevation Gain. Planet X Tempest Ti


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jan 2022)

*1 Jan 2022* SE4, Titsey, Oxted, Marlpit Hill, Chiddingstone Causeway, Higham Wood, Yalding, Headcorn, Egerton Fostal, Frittenden, Claygate, Five Oak Green, Hadlow, Stone Street, Seal, Sevenoaks. *102.8 miles
11 Feb 2022* SE4, Titsey, Tilburstow Hill, Horley, Capel. Loop of the Surrey Hills: Anstie La, Leith Hill, Abinger Common, Peaslake, Radnor Rd, Holmbury St Mary, Forest Geen, Leith Hill La. Capel, Horley, Tilburstow Hill, Titsey, SE4. *100.9 miles
12 Mar 2022* Gatwick Airport. Horley, Edenbridge, Ide Hill, Sevenoaks, Gravesend (ferry) Tilbury, Great Warley, Toot Hill, Epping, Broxbourne, Colney Heath, St Albans. *102.5 miles
9 Apr 2022 *St Albans, Gerrards Cross, Datchet, Ripley (lunch stop), Great Bookham, Westhumble, Dorking, Horley, Lingfield, Edenbridge, Ide Hill, Sevenoaks, Shoreham, Eynsford. *101.3 miles.
7 May 2022* SE4, London Bridge, Bethnal Green, Woodford, Epping Forest, Toot Hill, Chipping Ongar, Leaden Roding, Great Dunmow, Gransmore Green, Writtle, Stondon Massey, Marden Ash, Stapleford Abbots, Woodford, Bethnal Green, Blackfriars. *100.5 miles
11 Jun 2022* SE4, Bexley, Longfield, Higham, Rochester, Upchurch, Rodmersham Green, Painter's Forstal, Selling, Bridge, Ham (Sandwich), Whitstable. *103.6 miles
2 Jul 2022 *The Way to the Sea Audax (DNF). SE4, Greenwich, SE4, Bromley, Eynsford, Cliffe, Grain, Hoo, Rochester, Minster, Snodland, Vigo village, West Kingsdown, Eynsford. *122.9 miles
2 Aug 2022* SE4, Downe, Cudham, Toy's Hill, Mark Beech, Hartfield, Kidd's Hill, Burgess Hill, Upper Beeding, Steyning Bostal, Lancing Upper Beeding (again), Devil's Dyke, Ditchling Beacon, Brighton. *102.9* *miles
3 Sep 2022* SE4, Warlingham, Box Hill, Ranmore Common, Leith Hill, Forest Green, Devil's Punchbowl, Hindhead, Haslemere, Dunsfold, Crawley, Three Bridges. *103.3 miles
16 Oct 2022 *Hemel Hempstead, Wing, Little Norwood, Piddington, Marsh Gibbon, Syresham, Cropredy, Priors Marston, Marton.* 101.3 miles
5 Nov 2022* Hemel Hempstead, Harpenden, Shefford, Bedford, Harrold, Gayhurst, Bugbrooke, Willoughby, Marton *103.1 miles
3 Dec 2022* SE4, Well Hill, Ide Hill, Chiddingstone, Hildenborough, Yalding, Pluckley, Bethersden, Staplehurst, Yalding, Golden Green, Tonbridge. *102.0 miles*


----------



## sittingbull (1 Jan 2022)

*1st January 2022*
South Liverpool, Bootle, Crosby, Formby, Southport, Banks, Hesketh Bank, Tarleton, Penwortham, Preston, Freckleton, Lytham St Annes, Blackpool _and return_. Dry and mild, tail then head wind, night ride.
131.35 miles....9:03:48 ride time....14.5 mph av.... 28.4 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*26th February 2022*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Sandiway, Church Minshull, Crewe, Madeley, Onneley _and return_. Dry and crisp, head then tail wind.
103.10 miles....7:33:09 ride time....13.7 mph av.... 32.8 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*31st March 2022*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Warrington, Lymm, Altrincham, Cheadle Hulme, Bramhall, Stockport, Hazel Grove, New Mills, Furness Vale _and return._ Cold with wintry showers.
110.08 miles....8:40:05 ride time....12.7 mph av.... 30.0 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*30th April 2022*
South Liverpool, Kirkby, Ormskirk, Euxton, Bamber Bridge, Wilpshire, York an_d return. _Dry and bright turning wet.
102.11 miles....8:52:44 ride time....11.5 mph av.... 34.1 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*31st May 2022*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Delamere, Tarporley, Spurstow, Ridley, Bickley Moss, Whitchurch, Tilstock, Quina Brook, Wem an_d return. _Dry and bright, slight tail then head wind.
104.82 miles....8:27:20 ride time....12.4 mph av.... 31.0 mph max....Specialized Allez.

*28th June 2022*
South Liverpool, Widnes, Runcorn, Frodsham, Helsby, Chester, Wrexham, Llangollen an_d return. _Dull and overcast, blustery with showers but mild.
107.83 miles....9:06:01 ride time....11.8 mph av.... 32.6 mph max....Specialized Allez.


----------



## Tribansman (3 Jan 2022)

*3 Jan - Flat sunrise ride up to Oundle and over to Cambridge*
Letchworth, Great Barford, St Neots, Kimbolton, Catworth, Winwick, Oundle, Polebrook, Sawtry, Abbots Ripton, St Ives, Fenstanton, Boxworth, Swavesey, Girton, Cambridge
101.5 miles
16 mph
3,540 feet
Mild, dry, gusty winds

*2 Feb - Early start for loop up, down and around to Enfield and back. Lovely clear, fresh start to the day.*
Letchworth > Ashwell > Eyeworth > Stevenage > Enfield > Hertford > Baldock > Biggleswade > Letchworth.
102 miles
16mph
4,800 feet
Lovely and sunny but chilly

*13 March - Another early start, breezy and clear apart from torrential rain the last half hour. Dipped toe into Suffolk*
Letchworth, Saffron Walden, Finchingfield, Halstead, Great Dunmow, Buntingford, Letchworth.
102 miles
15mph
5,650 feet
Breezy, Mostly clear, Mild


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jan 2022)

Back for another try to get my fifth gold star.

*3 January 2022:* A clockwise loop around North Shropshire (and briefly into Powys): Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exfords Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Waen Wen, Moreton, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Welshampton, Northwood, Dobson's Bridge, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow, Longford, Market Drayton, Stoke on Tern, Eaton Upon Tern, Little Bolas, Cold Hatton, High Ercall, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 102.13 miles at 12.1 mph moving average.

*2 February 2022:* Another clockwise loop around North Shropshire: Lyth Hill, Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exfords Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Waen Wen, Moreton, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Lee, Whitemere, Lyneal, Northwood, Dobson's Bridge, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow, Longford, Market Drayton, Stoke on Tern, Eaton Upon Tern, Little Bolas, Cold Hatton, High Ercall, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Condover and home. Ride Report. 104.14 miles at 12 mph average

*25 March 2022:* Condover, Wheathall, Berriewood, Condover, Cantlop, Acton Burnell, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Harnage Grange, Cressage, Uppington, Walcot, High Ercall, Heath Lanes, Little Bolas, Eaton upon Tern, Goldstone Wharf, Cheswardine, Chipnall, Market Drayton, Longford, Longslow, Ightfield, Prees, Dobson's Bridge, Lyneal, Lee, Lower Hordley, Baschurch, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Gains Park, Bowbrook, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 104.13 miles at 12.5 mph average

*15 April 2022:* Condover, Wheathall, Berriewood, Condover, Kingstreet, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Acton Burnell, Longnor Green, Folly Bank, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Harnage Grange, Cressage, Uppington, Walcot, Rodington Heath, Poynton Green, Eburywood, Hadnall, Harmer Hill, Myddle, Fenemere, Baschurch, Great Ness, Pentre, Kinnerley, Argoed, Melverley, Pentre, Little Ness, Yeaton, Merrington, Hadnall, Astley, Haughton, Upton Magna, Atcham, Cross Houses, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 104.31 miles at 13.7 mph average.

*5 May 2022: *To Lake Vyrnwy and back. Meole Brace, Montford Bridge, Little Ness, Pentre, The Royal Hill, Crosslanes, Maesbrook, The Wood, Llynclys, along the Tanat Valley, Penybontfawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn, 2 laps of Llyn Efyrnwy, Llanwddyn, Cwm Fedw, Penybontfawr, return along Tanat Valley, Llynclys, Waen Wen, Maesbrook, Crosslanes, The Royal Hill, Pentre, Little Ness, Montford Bridge, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 105.75 miles at 13.9 mph average

*14 June 2022: * To Lake Vyrnwy and back again: Meole Brace, Montford Bridge, Little Ness, Pentre, The Royal Hill, Crosslanes, Llwyntitdmon Hall, Waen Wen, Llynclys, along the Tanat Valley, Penybontfawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn, 2 laps of Llyn Efyrnwy, Llanwddyn, Cwm Fedw, Penybontfawr, return along Tanat Valley, Llynclys, Waen Wen, Maesbrook, Crosslanes, The Royal Hill, Pentre, Shrawardine, Montford, Montford Bridge, Gains Park, Bowbrook, Nobold, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 107.23 miles at 14.1 mph average.

*29 July 2022:* A clockwise loop around North Shropshire: Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exfords Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Waen Wen, Moreton, Oswestry, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Coptiviney, Breaden Heath, Bettisfield, Northwood, Dobson's Bridge, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Moreton Say, Longford, Market Drayton, Stoke on Tern, Eaton Upon Tern, Little Bolas, Cold Hatton, High Ercall, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Kingstreet, Condover and home. Ride Report. 102.1 miles at 13 mph average

*9 August 2022: *Another clockwise loop around North Shropshire: Condover, Ryton, Stapleton, Exfords Green, Plealey, Minsterley, Westbury, Vennington, Halfway House, Prince's Oak, Melverley, Waen Wen, Moreton, Oswestry, Pentre Dafydd, Gobowen, Ellesmere, Spunhill, Colemere, Lyneal, Northwood, Dobson's Bridge, Prees, Ightfield, Calverhall, Longslow, Longford, Market Drayton, Stoke on Tern, Eaton Upon Tern, Little Bolas, Ellerdine Heath, Heath Lanes, High Ercall, Rodington Heath, Withington, Atcham, Berrington, Allfield and home. Ride Report. 103.82 miles at 13.3 mph average.

*1 September 2022:* An anti-clockwise loop round North Shropshire: Condover, Wheathall, Berriewood, Condover, Kingstreet, Berrington, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell, Hollyhurst, Cardington, Hughley, Lower Springs, Harnage Grange, Cressage, Uppington, Walcot, Roden, Shawbury, Wem, Lowe, Northwood, Colemere, Tetchhill, Rednall, West Felton, Maesbrook, Melverley, Crew Green, Prince's Oak, Westbury, Nox, Shorthill, Exford's Green, Hunger Hill, Lyth Hill and home.  Ride Report. 101.08 miles at 12.9 mph average.

*11 October 2022:* To Lake Vyrnwy and back. Meole Brace, Montford Bridge, Little Ness, Pentre, The Royal Hill, Crosslanes, Llwyntitdmon Hall, Waen Wen, Llynclys, along the Tanat Valley, Penybontfawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn, 2 laps of Llyn Efyrnwy, Llanwddyn, Cwm Fedw, Penybontfawr, return along Tanat Valley, Llynclys, The Wood, Argoed, Kinnerley, Pentre, Shrawardine, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Gains Park, Bowbrook, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 105.69 miles at 13.4 mph average

*4 November 2022: * To Lake Vyrnwy and back yet again: Meole Brace, Montford Bridge, Little Ness, Pentre, The Royal Hill, Crosslanes, Maesbrook, Waen Wen, Llynclys, along the Tanat Valley, Penybontfawr, Hirnant, Llanwddyn, 2 laps of Llyn Efyrnwy, Llanwddyn, Cwm Fedw, Penybontfawr, return along Tanat Valley, Llynclys, Waen Wen, Maesbrook, Crosslanes, The Royal Hill, Pentre, Shrawardine, Montford Bridge, Bicton, Shelton, Meole Brace and home. Ride Report. 105.28 miles at 13.1 mph average

*1 December 2022: * A clockwise tour around South Shropshire, crossing into Herefordshire and a bit of Powys: Condover, Kingstreet, Berrington, Cross Houses, Cound, Harnage, Cound Moor, Acton Burnell, Comley, Folly Bank, Cardington, Longville, Broadstone, Broncroft, Peaton, Ludlow, Pipe Aston, Wigmore, Walford, Bucknell, Hoptonheath, Kempton, Bishop's Castle, Pentre, Churchstoke, Gwarthlow, Montgomery, Chirbury, Westbury, Nox, Lea Cross, Exfords Green, Condover and home. Ride Report. 103.26 miles at 11.6 mph average.


----------



## robjh (17 Jan 2022)

*17 January 2022* Duxford, Ickleton, Newport, Bishop's Stortford, Hatfield Heath, the Rodings, Chelmsford, Danbury, Maldon, Heybridge Basin, Tolleshunt d'Arcy, Layer de la Haye, Colchester, Wivenhoe, Clacton, seafront to Frinton, Walton-on-the-Naze, Kirkby-le-Soken, Great Oakley, Dovercourt, Harwich
strava here
106.6 miles

*26 February 2022* Duxford, Ickleton, Arkesden, Clavering, the Pelhms, Braughing, Puckeridge, Dane End, Watton-at-Stone, Codicote (Spokes café), Whitwell, Lilley, Streatley, Sharpenhoe, Ampthill, Maulden, Old Warden, Sandy, Everton, Gamlingay, Wimpole, Orwell, Foxton, Duxford
strava here
100.3 miles

*14 March 2022 *Duxford, Grantchester, Madingley, Dry Drayton, Bar Hill, Fenstanton, the Hemingfords, Huntingdon, Alconbury, Old Weston, Pilton, Oundle, Wansford, Stamford, Uffington, Market Deeping, Crowland, Gedney Hill, Sutton Bridge, Terrington St Clement, West Lynn, King'sLynn
strava here
114 miles

*15 April 2022*
Duxford, Cambridge, Sawston, Linton, the Bumpsteads, Stambourne, the Hedinghams, Pebmarsh, Bures, Colchester, Wivenhoe, Clacton, Walton-on-the-Naze, Kirby-le-Soken, Wix, Mistley, Manningtree, Holbrook, Ipswich
strava here
114 miles

*10 May 2022*
Duxford, Cambridge, St Ives, Ramsey Heights, Pondersbury, Peterborough, Stamford, Cottesmore, Wymondham, Saltby, Newark, North Muskham, Ossington, Retford, Ranskill, Styrrup, Conisbrough, Doncaster
strava here
159.6 miles

*5 June 2022*
Shetland ride: Skeld, Wester Skeld, Bridge of Walls, Walls, Dale of Walls, Sandness, Bridge of Walls, Aith, Voe, Brae, Graven, A968, Voe, A970, Laxfirth, Veensgarth, Whiteness, Bixter, Skeld
Strava link here
101.8 miles

*5 July 2022*
Duxford, Newport, Elsenham, Takeley, Moreton, Ongar, Brentwood, Horndon on the Hill, Tilbury; ferry ; Gravesend, Higham, Rochester, Burham, Detling, Doddington, Wye, Hawkinge, Capel-le-Ferne, Dover
strava link here
131 miles

*18 August 2022*
Birmingham, Solihull, Knowle, Kenilworth, Offchurch, Cubbington, Long Itchington, Napton-on-the-Hill, Priors Marston, Preston Capes, Blakesley, Silverstone, Stoney Stratford, Newport Pagnell, Marston Moretaine, Amptill, Clopton, Shefford, Stotfold, Ashwell, Bassingbourn, Melbourn, Fowlmere, Duxford
strava link here
119 miles (strava shows 120 but 1st mile done before midnight so not strictly counted for purposes of this thread).

*18 September 2022*
point just south of Moffat, Boreland, Churchknowe, Longtown, Brampton, Tindale, Alston, Middleton in Teesdale, Barnard Castle, Greta Bridge, Barningham
strava here
100.2 miles

*1 October 2022*
(Richard Ellis Memorial Audax 200k from Great Dunmow to Great Dunmow)
Duxford, Saffron Walden, Thaxted, Great Dunmow, Henham, Newport, Duxford, Grantchester, edge of Cambridge, Balsham, West Wickham, Thurlow, Stradishall, Hawkedon, Hartest, Hawstead (Maglia Rosso café), Cockfield, Hadleigh, Mannintree, Boxted, Bures, Halstead, Gosfield, Stebbing, Great Dunmow, Thaxted, Saffron Walden, Duxford
strava here
174.5 miles

*4 November 2022*
Duxford, Grantchester, Coton, Caxton Gibbet, the Gransdens, Waresley, Everton, Sandy, Northill, Old Warden, Ampthill, Steppingley, Tingrith, Sharpenhoe, Streatley, Lilley, Whitwell, Codicote, Watton-at-Stone, Dane End, Puckeridge, Braughing, the Pelhams, Clavering, Arkesden, Ickleton, Duxford
strava here
106.2 miles

*2 December 2022*
Bath, Bradford-on-Avon, Melksham, Devizes, Pewsey, A338 almost to Hungerford, Kintbury, Newbury, Thatcham, Theale, Reading, Twyford, Windsor, Datchet, Colnbrook, A4 past Heathrow, Hounslow, Brentford, Chiswick, Hammermith, central London
strava here
117.9 miles

2022 not including Shetland


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jan 2022)

Jan 23rd .105 Miles
Anstey ,Stoughton ,Welham ,Ashley ,Middleton ,Desborough ,Rushton ,Rothwell ,Maidwell ,Naseby ,Welford ,Walton ,Gilmorton ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Anstey
Elevation 5115ft ,Moving time 7.23.30
Feb 27th 102 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Hartshill, Meridian ,Coventry ,Rugby ,South Kilworth ,Gilmorton ,Desford ,Anstey
Elevation 4573ft ,Moving time 7.20.24
Mar 20th 100 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Hartshill ,Coleshill ,Castle Bromwich ,Birmingham Airport ,Balsall Common ,Coventry ,Wood End ,Hartshill ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Elevation 4249ft ,Moving time 7.05.00
Apr 24th 100.3 miles
Anstey ,Breedon ,Repton ,Hilton ,Church Broughton ,Darley Moor ,Ednaston ,Quorndon ,Derby ,Castle Donington ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Elevation 5299ft ,Moving time 7.03.46
May 22nd 103 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Gilmorton ,Catthorpe ,Rugby ,Crick ,West Hadden ,Cottesbrooke ,Cold ,Ashby ,Yelvertoft ,Walford ,Thurlaston ,Anstey
Elevation 5259ft ,Moving time 7.10.15
June 11th 104 miles
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Long Eaton ,Borrowash ,Kirk Hallam ,Ilkeston ,Heanor ,Holbrook ,Weston Underwood ,Etwall ,Repton ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Elevation 5833ft ,Moving time 7.21.52
July 24th 109 miles
Anstey , Gaddesby, Somerby ,Uppingham ,Seaton ,Rockingham ,Corby ,Kettering ,Maidwell ,Welford ,Walcote ,Gilmorton ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
Elevation 5738ft ,moving time 7.47.40
August 21st ,102 miles
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Long Eaton ,Ilkeston ,Shipley ,Smalley ,Borrowash ,Shardlow ,Kegworth ,Gotham ,Saxelby ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Anstey
Moving time 6.50.04 ,Elevation 3566ft
September 25th ,102 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Hartshill ,Meriden ,Catherine de Barnes ,Solihull ,Balsall Common ,Fillingay ,Astley ,Galley Common ,Fenny Drayton ,Desford ,Anstey
Moving time 6.45.17 ,Elevation 4403 ft
October 16th ,101 miles
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Sutton Bonnington ,Clifton ,Kegworth ,Wysall ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby ,Twyford ,Queniborough ,Ratcliffe ,Silent ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey
Moving time 6.49.50 ,Elevation 4209 ft
November 13th 107 miles
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Melbourne ,Swarkestone ,Etwall ,Kirk Langley ,Windley ,Bradley ,Ashbourne ,Norbury ,Hilton ,Swarkestone ,Melbourne ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Moving time 7.08.32 ,Elevation 6086ft
Dec 29th ,101 miles 
Anstey ,Botcheston ,Newton ,Burgoland ,Measham ,Walton on Trent ,Yoxall ,Hoar Cross ,Abbots Bromley ,Kings Bromley ,Croxall ,Lillington ,Measham ,Odestone ,Ratby ,Anstey 
Moving time 6.51.52 ,Elevation 4629


----------



## Trickedem (25 Jan 2022)

*22nd Jan 2022*
Strood, Golden Green, Tudeley, Staplehurst, St Michaels, Woodchurch, Singleton, Headcorn, Yalding, East Malling, Aylesford, Burham, Wouldham, Strood.
100.1 miles 4,100 ft climb Avg 12.5 mph

www.strava.com/activities/6564483843

*28th Feb 2022*
Strood, Faversham, Herne Bay, Margate and back.
100.7 miles, 2,815 feet climb Avg 12.1 mph
www.strava.com/activities/6752123067

*12th Mar 2022*
Strood, Yalding, Rolvenden, Winchelsea, Lydd, Ashford
101.1 miles, 3,396 feet climb Avg 11.4 mph
www.strava.com/activities/6813981407

*25th April 2022*
Selby, Snaith, Thorne, Gainsborough, Scampton, Lincoln, Woodhall Spa, Conigsby, Hubberts Bridge, Boston
103.5 miles, 1,058 feet climb, Avg 12.3mph
www.strava.com/activities/7039856122

*18th May 2022*
Strood, Snodland, Ryarsh, Otford, Clackets Lane, Dormansland, Forest Row, Kidd's Hill, Uckfield, Blackboys, Horam, Polegate, Eastbourne, Bexhill, Hastings.
100 miles, 5,128 ft climb, Avg 11.5mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/7163950322

*13th June 2022*
Ashford, Bethersden, Appledore, Lydd, Dungeness, Littlestone, Ivychurch, Hythe, Aldington, Bethersden, Little Chart, Sandway, Harrietsham, Maidstone
100 miles, 2,200 ft climb, Avg 13mph.
https://www.strava.com/activities/7302836132

*23rd July 2022*
Bromley, Purley, Crawley, Burgess Hill, Brighton, A23 cyclepath, Gatwick, Croydon, Bromley
106 miles, 4,246 ft climb, Avg 13.6 mph
www.strava.com/activities/7516384556

*22nd Aug 2022*
Strood, Gravesend, Tilbury, Canvey Island, Rayleigh, Battlesbridge, Danbury, Ingatestone, Billericay, Chadwell St Mary, Tilbury Ferry, Strood
103 miles, 3,700ft climb, Avg 12.9mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/7681490686

*15th Sept 2022*
Strood, Whitstable, Herne Bay, Canterbury, Wye, Ashford, Aylesford, Strood.
100.4 miles, 4,340 ft climb, Avg 10.9 mph
www.strava.com/activities/7813865912

*24th Oct 2022*
Strood, Tilbury Ferry, Horndon on the Hill, Buttsbury Ford, Good Easter, Hatfield Heath, Little Laver, Doddinghurst, Bulphan, Orsett, Tilbury Ferry, Strood

103.1 miles, 4,067 ft Climb, Avg 12.1mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/8013004632

*18th Nov 2022*
Strood, Longfield, Paddock Wood, Staplehurst, Ashford, Headcorn, Yalding, Aylesford, Strood
102.6 miles, 4,452 ft climb, Avg 11.6mph
https://www.strava.com/activities/8136174931

*22nd Dec 2022*
Strood, Whitstable, Margate, Sandwich, Deal, Ash, Canterbury
100.2 miles, 3,147 ft climb, Avg 11mph.
https://www.strava.com/activities/8279568954


----------



## Fiona R (30 Jan 2022)

*Sat 29th Jan 
202km 1579m **ACB Jack and Grace 100km audax and ECE* Home-Chew Magna-Keynsham-Frampton Cotterell-Bradley Stoke-Aztec West-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton on Severn-Epney-Quedgeley-Stonehouse-Stinchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Backwell-Home
*Sat 12th Feb
212km 3006m **GWR Wells Mells and Broader 200km audax* Home-Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Yeovil-Batcombe-Mere-Mells-Radstock-Woolard-Whitchurch
*Sat 12th March
201km 2425m* *GWR Missed Connection audax and ECE* Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Long Ashton-Bristol-Whitchurch-Pensford-Bruton-Charlton Horecome-Stalbridge-Shaftesbury-Mere-Longleat-Frome-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Saltford-Warmley-Bristol-Home
*Sat 9th April 
217km 3014m **GWR Down and Black audax* Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Winford-Blagdon-Charterhouse-Cheddar Gorge-Bridgwater-Bishop's Lydiard-Chard-South Petherton-Somerton-Glastonbury-Wells-Priddy-Chew Stoke-Dundry-Bristol
*Sun 8th May
229km 2585m **GWR Gravel Before the Romans 200km audax* Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Olveston-Chepstow-Monmouth-apperley-Bishops Cleeve-Winchcombe-Guiting Power-Sapperton-Acton Turville-Westleigh-Frenchay
*Thurs 2nd June
190km 1000m Day 1 All Points North* Sheffield-Rotherham-Doncaster-Goole-Beverley-Hornsea Mere-Rudston-Hunmanby-Caton-East Ayton-Wykeham Forest
*Sat 23rd July*
*Canal Boats and Mountain Roads** 215km 3087m *Home-Portway-Blaise Castle-Hallam-Pilning-Olveston-Aust-Chepstow-Shirenewton-Usk-Glascoed-Pontypool-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Crickhowell-Clydach-Keepers Pond (Tumble)-Abergavenny-Pontypool-Coed y Paen-Usk-Llangwm-Tintern-Hewlwsfield-Tidenham-Chepstow-Severn Bridge Services
*Tues 23rd August*
*Mash up DIY audax **207km 1807m *Home-Backwell-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Loxton-Mark-Wedmore-Cheddar (Gorge)-West Harptree-Chew Magna-Norton Maleward-Keynesham-Doynton-Pucklechurch-Chipping Sodbury-Hawkesbury Upton-Cromhall-Tortworth-Berkeley-Olveston-Hallen-Blaise Castle-Clifton Downs-Suspension Bridge-Ashton Court-Home
*Sat 17th September*
*Annan and Alston audax **213km 1882m *Gilsland-Brampton-Newtown-Longtown-Chapelknowe-Annan-Gretna-Rockliffe-Carlisle-Burgh Sands-Bowness on Solway-Dalston-Plumpton-Culgath-Melmerby-Hartside-Alston-Milton
*Sat 15th October*
*Mendip and Cotswolds* *223km 1939m *Home-Bristol-Long Ashton-Backwell-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Chilcompton-Norton St Phillip-Bradford on Avon-Chippenham-Great Somerford-Ashton Keynes-Kemble-Cherrington-Kingscote-Wotton under Edge-Wickwar-Chipping Sodbury-Pucklechurch-Bristol-Home


----------

